# Grant writing



## Kalalau (Aug 3, 2010)

Just wondering if anyone else out there has done any grant writing... I'm trying to write some grants and looking to network. I know you can get up to 500K for a standard nonprofit. and it seems pretty easy to set up a nonprofit. I know of some guys doing the same thing that I do back on Kauai that got 800K for what I do better and I do for free. I'll try to write a guide once I'm a little more on the roll. But I know this'd be easy money for some of the more enterprising STPers


----------



## gingerbreadman (Nov 30, 2010)

tell me more, who do i write them to? how do i set up the non-profit?


----------



## bikegeek666 (Aug 5, 2012)

i've definitely been curious about this--basically what it is. what do you do? do you need special education/training/licensing? i know a good friend who has a sweet job mostly because he does the grant writing for a locally pre-eminent non-profit.


----------



## Kim Chee (Aug 5, 2012)

I don't want to oversimplify the process, but here's a link I just googled.
http://www.google.com/#hl=en&output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=how to write your own grant&oq=write your own grant&gs_l=hp.1.1.0i30j0i5.31.2845.0.6362.9.8.1.0.0.0.733.2286.3-1j0j2j1.4.0...0.0...1c.K12lIiu0jOw&pbx=1&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.&fp=a2397979472d9e8e&biw=1120&bih=602
I know a doctor who says you have to be a doctor, but I think she's confused a little. Go write a grant for an StP mental health/drug rehab treatment center/retreat and give the staff huge ass salaries while you're at it.


----------

